# [SOLVED] Get Data back from Digital Camera



## madoxx (Mar 17, 2007)

I have an SD card (1GB) for my digital camera. It takes pictures with the name DSCF****, at the moment its somewhere near DSCF3000.
Is there any way to get all the photographs from the starting? I've ofcourse deleted the files a number of times. Is there no recovery software?
And also, how to connect the SD hard to my computer?

I've lost all my stored pictures and I'd really appreciate it if someone could find a way to get 'em back. Thankyou in advance!


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Get Data back from Digital Camera*

If you are saying you deleted the old pictures before taking new ones, it depends if the old files were actually overwritten yet or not. There is recovery software available. Just google on "sd card recovery software"

There's a multitude of ways to connect your card to the computer. Click sd card readers. You can get a reader most anywhere


----------



## madoxx (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Get Data back from Digital Camera*

Well, I've been taking pictures, deleting them from the camera, taking new ones...lots of times. How can I find out whether they've been overwritten or not? :S


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Get Data back from Digital Camera*

That would depend on how the software works. It can write over previously used space on the card right away or use up all unused space on the disk first and then start overwriting previously used (but deleted file) space. Recovery software can show you. If free recovery software isn't available, some recovery sofyware allows you to download and test the software first, then if it can recover the missing files, it will make you pay for it before it does the actual recovery


----------



## madoxx (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Get Data back from Digital Camera*

Well, in that case I have to choose a good software, but I have no idea which's the right one. Would BadCopy Pro be appropriate to get all files back?
Can you please name any real good software?
Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Get Data back from Digital Camera*

*GetDataBack* is one of the best available in its price range, and has been used successfully by several TSF members.

Or you could try the freeware *PC Inspector File Recovery*, which I have used to recover data from corrupt and formatted drives.

I haven't tried *PC Inspector Smart Recovery*, but this looks like the most suitable program for your needs.


> PC Inspector Smart Recovery is the new data recovery program from CONVAR for Flash Card, Smart Media, SONY Memory Stick, IBM Micro Drive, Multimedia Card, Secure Digital Card or any other data carrier for digital cameras.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Get Data back from Digital Camera*

There are many programs that do what you want, since recovery involves copy9ing to your gard disk or another media you can easliy try as many as you like without causing yourself problems.
as has been said earlier, recovery is only possible if the aea hasn't been overwritten. Look for software that is designed with photo recovery in mind.


----------



## madoxx (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Get Data back from Digital Camera*

Arrite, I've been deleting my stuff for like MILLION times. The xD card has a 1GB capacity and I've definetly had stuff for a total of min. 6 GB on it. Does that mean I can only recover the last 1 GB?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Get Data back from Digital Camera*

Afraid so .. you'll never be able to recover anything that is now occupied by another photo. You might be lucky enough to pick up fragments of photos if the old photo is partially overwritten.
Think of storing pictures on a memory card as like writing on a blackboard. Something has been written there and then was rubbed off. Something else gets written over the space and then again and then again. You might catch glimpses of the previous writings if you are lucky but the most dominant picture will be the last that was written. That's the one that will be recoverable if it's at all possible


----------

